
Yahoo's "Unlimited" Email Hits Its Limit - jmorin007
http://blogs.wsj.com/biztech/2008/03/17/yahoos-unlimited-email-hits-its-limit/?mod=googlenews_wsj
======
jauco
A bit of a misleading title, i expected it to be about the storage limit.
Instead it's about something that yahoo itself considers a bug and causes a
limit of messages _in one folder_

------
delano
This article is ridiculous. A few examples:

"We hate to pile on to Yahoo". Translation: We specifically want to pile on
Yahoo.

"[the error message] suggested Yahoo might not be following the suggested
“best practices” of security experts". Another company that "might not be
following the suggested best practices of security experts" is the Wall Street
Journal for allowing employees to forward all mail to external accounts.

"Invoking certain mainstream media prerogatives, we sent a sternly worded
email to Yahoo's PR department". Translation: I'm really arrogant.

------
TrevorJ
I better stop using Gmail as my catch-all dogpile 'oh information.

------
ideas101
all the yahoo loyalist are concerned, because if microsoft takes over then the
party of unlimited mails is also over !!! let us hope this doesn't happen ...

